# Netzteil von Pc zum Netzgrät



## zzzzMrzzzz (26. September 2005)

Moin
 Ich hab ein Netzteil von PC und wollt es  so umbauen das ich es für mein 12 v Ladegerät stationär zu hause benutzen kann.
 Ich wollt die 12v a 16 A Stecker von Laufwerken nehmen. (Gelb und Schwarz)
 Es gibt nur noch ein Problem.
 Wie aktiviere ich das Netzteil b.z.w wie hole ich aus den standy-modus


----------



## zzzzMrzzzz (26. September 2005)

HI 
  Habs herrausgefunden 
  also an alle die es wissen wollen :
  grün ,schwarz(Pin) ist Power on
  und dan nach
  ATX Steckerbelegung googeln und schauhen
  welcher der grüne Pin ist.
  hier
  ein Bsp:
http://info.electronicwerkstatt.de/bereiche/stecker/atx_netzteil.html


----------

